
Show HN: Piste.io - pheelicks
http://www.piste.io/chamonix
======
karle
Excellent website and very easy to use.

1.) Why no US ski resorts? Google maps covers most of the big ski resorts
here. I was hoping to see them in piste.io as well. 2.) Why does it require
iOS 9.0? Any plan to support iOS 8.3.

~~~
pheelicks
Thanks!

There are US resorts, eg
[http://www.piste.io/northstar](http://www.piste.io/northstar).

If you type in USA into the search field they'll show up

On iOS, this was due to needing an 9.0 API, we hope to expand it as soon as we
can.

------
kevinprince
Just had a look at my local resort Whistler and you kinda need to update it,
the run difficulties are graded differently. We go green > blue > black >
double black

~~~
pheelicks
You're not the first person to point this out. Will get onto fixing it.

------
nherment
Would be great to have snow coverage by slope.

